# Enfield May 7th Open Show



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello just wondering who is going to this show. I need some help getting some baby rats from enfield up to sowood the following week. Is anyone going to both shows who would be willing to hold the two baby doe rats for the week? Please pm me if you can help out.
Thanks


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

we may be going.... and we're going to sowood - so ill keep u posted.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

That would be amazing, let me know


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

me and katy are definatly going to both shows now, so we can take them for the week if you like


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

That is brilliant thank you so much. Ill bring them in a xl geo thing they can stay in there for the week.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Isn't this community of rodent fanciers, just the lovliest ever? =o)


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

no probs 

can you bring some food for them too or are they ok on mouse food? im not sure if that has enough protein etc though


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

one question ian - how do we get your carrier back to you? :S

katy


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't worry will see you again at some point.


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

i cant make it this time doing ashowjumping display with the rabbits for Burgess in Olympia


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm coming .

Newb Question. The only other show I went to was in the middle of all the rodent virus stuff. Are there normally mice for sale? Can I bring some to sell?

And will anyone mind if I bring some mousie themed soap? I need to test it on some people . But I don't want to annoy or upset anyone.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I know breeders generally bring extra stock to sell... if you are entering any mice in the show, just mention it when you talk to Terry.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Nope, nothing to put in to compete... This time


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm assuming you are coming in a car? Just leave your stuff and mice in the car, and then ask whether you can sell it =o)

If you just want to test thew mousie soap rather than sell it, why not ask to see if they are doing a raffle and see if you can put some in as a prize.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Nope, coming on the train. I can always bring stock and take it away again .

I dunno whether it would be too cheeky to sell some, but I don't mind giving some away too. Its the first test batch, so to speak. I want to know what people think of the look and smell, etc.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Kage Davies said:


> I'm coming .
> 
> Newb Question. The only other show I went to was in the middle of all the rodent virus stuff. Are there normally mice for sale? Can I bring some to sell?
> 
> And will anyone mind if I bring some mousie themed soap? I need to test it on some people . But I don't want to annoy or upset anyone.


It's not acceptable if there is an auction class.Generally apart from that it's not really minded .


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

WillowDragon said:


> I'm assuming you are coming in a car? Just leave your stuff and mice in the car, and then ask whether you can sell it =o)


I know Kage has replied that she is coming by train but I just want to take the oppurtunity raise the point that mice will die very swiftly in cars in the temperatures we've been experiencing.Take all stock into the hall.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

you can enter show mice into a auction that takes place at the end of the judging. These are normally trios or pairs. 
or they don't normally mind if your collecting/selling prebooked mice.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sarah you best me to the mice + cars = dead mice thing! :roll:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

MouseBreeder said:


> Sarah you best me to the mice + cars = dead mice thing! :roll:


especially because mice can't cross roads very well = splat!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I once saw a well known breeder (no names) literally weep after forgetting he'd left his mice in his car, as on his return, his prized mice were no more. They had been in there for ONE HOUR!!!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Once my mice fried when I kep them temporarily in a wooden shed, that was also distressing and I did have a little tear welling up when I realised my best rumpwhite buck and all my pregnant does had perished.

I stilla hve 2 agouti hooded buck rats, 3 black berkshire bucks a rex black berkshire doe and an adult simaese dumbo doe available to be picked up from Enfield on the 7th, anyone interested?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I will admit to having a car/mouse/sunshine related accident when I was a youngling.

I'd collected some mice from a breeder (the mystery 'Dick' for those in the know) Went in to McDonald's for a bite to eat with my dad on the way home and when we came back.........well, I was a very disappointed and upset young lady.
I learned from that horrible mistake!

I'm hoping to attend the Enfield show, hope to see you all there!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

What does mousey soap smell like ?


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Its a blend of bergamot, ylang ylang and clary sage . The mouse is the image carefully embossed in the layers on the front . I also make doggy soap (which is doggy safe, too).


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooo it will be good for women going through 'the change' then Kage!

Have to be careful with clary sage though... made a few (funny to me, not so funny to her) things happen to my mum when she used it!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Its only a little bit . It will? I just thought it smelt nice, haha! I wanted grapefruit but I ordered the fragrance to Leicester by accident XD.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Cant get to the show unfortunately, but everyone who's going have a good time


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Eurgh what's the address again? Having a thick moment, can't seem to find it.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone going to enfield who is also going to sowood who could transport some rats up from Ian. Katy and George can't do it now, as they've been put on grandad watch, bless em.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck to those of you who are going to the show on Saturday (especially Sarah Y). I hope you enjoy the day.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope both Heather & Sarah come away with champions after this show. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Awwww, thanks Seawatch  xxx

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I will wish everyone the very best of luck... as I doubt very much I am going to be able to stop in.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heather could u please repost about entires, i deleted the post by mistake  x


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

* Update for entries:*

Don't call Terry Sales with your entries for Enfield this week - as Val Brown is unable to judge, Terry is now replacing her, so Eric Jukes will be taking entries instead - *deadline Thursday 9.30pm*.

Please call Eric during the day if you can on Wednesday or Thursday - he said he is out on Wednesday evening and may be away form the phone for a few hours early Thursday evening, but will be in later on. He welcomes emailed entries, and will respond to those so you know he has received them (make it simple for him - send in the class no., what the class is for and the number of entries, ie: Class 2, Pew u8, 3 entries).

Eric's details: 0208 366 6162 [email protected]

There is an unstandardised class for anyone with something odd and exciting to show, and the whole event starts at a comfortable 11am! See you there!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Seawatch Stud said:


> I hope both Heather & Sarah come away with champions after this show. Fingers crossed.


All the very best of luck to both ladies! I really hope you both succeed  
xx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Also there is a pet class for the lovely pets that people may have in there collection. 

I am really looking forward to this show although I know sarah and heather are going to "clean up" the ribbons. :lol:  good luck ladys  "although you will not need it" and I look forward to seeing you both again and anyone else that is going 

I have just booked my mice in, I wont be sleeping now for a few nights!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

A pet class for mice? :shock: Really!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

laoshu said:


> I am really looking forward to this show although I know sarah and heather are going to "clean up" the ribbons. :lol:  good luck ladys  "although you will not need it" and I look forward to seeing you both again and anyone else that is going


Oh no! It's not set in stone! anyone with the best mouse on the day according to the judge can win - it's an open contest. Put cha' gloves on! haha! :lol: Really, though - there will be some great mice at the show. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Will anyone be taking a camera?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Loganberry said:


> laoshu said:
> 
> 
> > I am really looking forward to this show although I know sarah and heather are going to "clean up" the ribbons. :lol:  good luck ladys  "although you will not need it" and I look forward to seeing you both again and anyone else that is going
> ...


I know what great mice you both have though! If was to do well at this show I would be sure to cry from sheer shock and happyness (and that would not be pretty :lol: )
really looking forward to it though and gloves are on :lol:


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Come on Kelly, you have been cleaning up the ribbons lately, don't be shy  XXX


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

:lol: 
I wish I was more confident, I love my mice and love working on them but I know i need more of the same types to be able to pick out possible winners on the day. I need more breeding boxes and more mice


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

But what you've got must be good Kelly, or you wouldnt be getting ribbons dear... the grumpy old men of the club would be getting them instead!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

wont be able to go to this show now, theres no london underground services running out of london victoria  x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Maplewood Stud said:


> wont be able to go to this show now, theres no london underground services running out of london victoria  x


That's a real shame Maplewood. Was looking forward to seeing you  
xx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

and u to honey  very annoyed


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Awww DX.

What time is everyone arriving?


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

laoshu said:


> Also there is a pet class for the lovely pets that people may have in there collection.
> 
> I am really looking forward to this show although I know sarah and heather are going to "clean up" the ribbons. :lol:  good luck ladys  "although you will not need it" and I look forward to seeing you both again and anyone else that is going
> 
> I have just booked my mice in, I wont be sleeping now for a few nights!


Never ever be worried about going head to head with the best. For me, a win is a win when gained amongst the strongest competition.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> But what you've got must be good Kelly, or you wouldnt be getting ribbons dear... the grumpy old men of the club would be getting them instead!


 :lol:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Kage Davies said:


> Awww DX.
> 
> What time is everyone arriving?


I will be arriving about 10.20 ish to get set up ect..


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahY.......

Wasn't it at THIS show (last year) that we got stuck in Enfield and had to await rescue?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I think so! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

What a fandango THAT was! 
Everyone had gone except Sam who stayed behind to lend a hand. We had to call rescue and be transported home after a loooong wait. Still, it was a step up from the previous Enfield show when we got lost and arrived at 3.30........

Happy days


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll wait till you guys have the car started and out on the road before i leave this time then! Just in case!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes! I remember... my friend Debs came, so I scooted off pretty quick in a car (I don't usually get lifts! lol)

I'll see what i can do about coming for a visit, but i doubt i will be able to... plus honestly, the sight of all those gorgeous mice and me not having any, may just kill me! 
Oh and I think if I turn up without a guinea pig, Val Norris may shout at me! lol


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's set to be 25 degrees in London tomorrow............going to be a scorcher!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> A pet class for mice? :shock: Really!


I have just double checked with eric and yes there is a pet class, you dont even need a maxey for them as these can be shown in the club pens. 3 have been entered so far. I think there is still time to put pets in if you ask Eric nicely


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good luck all,


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Good luck everyone! Bring back pictures!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats to Heather BIS & BOA at Enfield today. BIS Pew u/8 & BOA Cham ad.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Very well done as always Heather 

I hope someone got pictures?


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

She opened up yet another can of whoopass today!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I bet that lady has run out of space on her stud wall for all her ribbons! :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done Heather 

BIG congratulations to tratallen with her first best in section! She won Best Satin with an U/8 cream doe, which is variety she's been quietly working away on for over a year. Well done sweetie 

Also, congratulations to SarahC for winning Best Marked AND BOA Marked with black brokens (both my best Dutch mice came second to them :evil: :lol: ), and either Best AOV or BOA AOV (I can't remember!) with a silver grey.

Sadly my Dutch buck didn't make it as a champion this time. He has to win, as a minimum, best Dutch against at least seven mice and at least three exhibitors. There was only my lad and one of Keith Berry's in his class!

Small turnout today, but we all had a lovely time chatting 

Sarah xxx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Just got mice put away and can now sit down with a cuppa ... actually make that a stiff one!

congratulations to Heather for your best in show and BOA , sorry sarahy that sarahc beat you! you should of left her mice in the box.. I wouldnt of told her honest  :lol:

congrats also to tratallen, that mouse was truly worthy of the best satin.

Also congratulations to Kat, she has just started showing in the last couple of months and got best stud buck with a lovely champagne  (she is hoping to join the forum soon)

It was a very small turn out with only 108 booked in but it was a lovely day and it was good to see you all again  I am now looking forward to the next show


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Congratulations again Heather!

Well done everyone else too!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think one can overstate the significance of Naomis best satin today. She had to beat at least two other mice from two other exhibitors which had won best satin before, as well as all the rest. One of them had gone on to BIS as well. Well done Naomi, a great first section win.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done everyone, especially Naomi for Best Satin :mrgreen:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww, you're all just too lovely. Thankyou for your kind comments!

I had a really nice day in some really good company and to top it all off I was fortunate enough to achieve a really positive result! A good day 

Hearty congratulations to Loganberry and SarahC who scooped everything else between them I think. I'll tell you who else went home with a cracking great wad of certificates......Laoshu!
Good day for the girls 

I will post a few pics later but right now I have a cracking headache


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Well done everyone! I thought naomi's cream satin was bloody lovely, and Laoshu's cham satin adults were great, with lovely thick tails. a vg day - nd i didn't even have to steward!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Grats everyone . I saw some fantastic mice, and some stuff I aint heard of before o.o. That splashed was a stunner! And the best satin cream was to die for.

And I'm chuffed with my Abys and my first show mice .

See everyone next time .


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

the satin cream was amazing, I want one!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Ffff I wanted one of everything XD. ESPECIALLY those loverly rats! Soon....


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Here you go, a few pictures from the day at Enfield............

The way all good show days should start (Phil  )









Laoshu and Katrina doing a sterling job of stewarding for Terry Sales









Lovely Keith doing all the paperwork









The moment EVERYONE left me all alone.......









They're back  , Katrina, Laoshu, Ian and SarahY









Finally, SarahY, Loganberry, Rachel Raindrop and Mousemad.









And I managed to not take a single snap of myself......so there!

xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> And I managed to not take a single snap of myself......so there!


Maybe not... but I've got some! Mwhahahaha :twisted:

Mmmmm... pancakes and sausage 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Great Pictures!!! love the shots.

Loganberry, do you ever stop smiling? or is that cos your just winning so much at the moment!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Heather has a lovely smile! 

Nice piccys  I believe I can see my friends Jo and her son John in the background of the last one!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I call it my 'instant whip' smile.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Pancakes (with syrup) & sausages. Cornerstones of any nutritious breakfast. They were smiling due to the sugar rush it gave 'em. Heather obviously had instant whip to top hers off. I knew there was something missing from the list of ingredients.


----------

